# adaptador para conectar un dvd a un monitor



## crukinton (Mar 11, 2006)

hola tengo un problema como podria ver peliculas de un dvd de mesa a un monitor desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## ANGEL TEMP (Jul 26, 2006)

Creo que monitor te refieres al Monitor del ordenador.
Además creo que lo quieres para verlo sin tener que encender el ordenador. Si es así, Tienes varias soluciones:

1.- Comprarte otro reproductor de dvd domestico con salida VGA (por 39 eur. tienes uno en PCBox). Además lleva divx.

2.- Comprarte un convertidor de video compuesto a VGA (los tienes desde 50 eur. en adelante).

Si vas a verlo atraves del ordenador, con una capturadora o sintonizadora PCI ó USB de ordenador también puedes (las tienes desde 24 eur. en adelante).

No intentes construir ningún circuito, va a costarte más caro y no te va a funcionar.


----------

